# Rocket Problem Giotto Evo II



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In the middle of making a coffee. Coffee shot OK. Start steaming and the sound is wrong. look at the pressure gauge and it's falling dramatically. No heating.

Until I investigate further I'm suspecting either, 1) the element has gone open circuit or 2) the pressure stat is US. I've tried switching on again from cold and there is an audible click a few seconds after switching on but no heating. Therefore I suspect the element/resistance.

Will investigate further tomorrow with the covers off and a multimeter.

(Giotto Evo II)

If anyone knows how difficult/easy it is to swap an element/resistance I would be most grateful for any info.

Withdrawal symptoms will be setting in soon...


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh no, how old is the machine?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Benjijames28 said:


> Oh no, how old is the machine?


Nearly three years so out of warranty. It is in daily use, usually twice a day.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Update: I've just spent the past 90 minutes or so investigating. Suffice to say it was a stuck pressure stat. The machine is now working and I shall keep an eye and attempt to source an replacement pressure stat.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've moved this thread here because it has wider application than just Rocket machines.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Good to here you are back up and running


----------

